# Smokin’ on the Suwannee BBQ  July 22-23



## fpnmf

Raptor is in the doghouse and she won't let him use the computer..  (hehehehe actually it's broke)

He called and asked me to post about the cook off.

There will be 45 teams competing on the campground.

Here's a couple links.

http://www.flbbq.org/contest.htm  

http://sots.web.officelive.com/default.aspx  

http://suwanneedemocrat.com/local/x1424063281/Smokin-on-the-Suwannee-BBQ-Fest-returns  

The woman and I will be heading over early on Fri and staying til Sunday!!

Love to meet any of the SMF gang that can show up!!

Craig


----------



## meateater

I was wondering where he was.


----------



## fpnmf

meateater said:


> I was wondering where he was.


His puter went bye bye..

 He asked me if anybody was asking about him... I told him no...hahahahahahahhahaha..

I will take pics at the event.

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods

Good luck and hope ya'll have a great time


----------



## realtorterry

Can't wait to see how you do. Good luckThumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl

We wish him the best of luck!

I'm sure you guys will have a great time!


----------



## Bearcarver

Craig----Tell the Rapster he is being missed, and the Bear said Howdy !!!

Sorry to hear about the PC!

Bear


----------



## raptor700

Hi everyone, It's great to be back with all the gang here at SMF.

I borrowed this puter and it's a little different than my old clunker, but i'll try to post some pics of the Smoking on the Suwannee.

Hope you enjoy the pics as much as we did taking them.

.
	

		
			
		

		
	




















The largest Bat House in the United States







For some reason this puter won't let me post more pics, I'll try more.


----------



## tyotrain

Them are some cool looking smokers


----------



## raptor700

This is what 27 th place ribs look like, There were 48 entries.













Team mates hard at work!


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Pics Rap!!!

Good to see you!

What is that in the water, in the first picture? I thought maybe I was just imagining something there, but you centered the picture on it.

Am I a Dummy for not knowing?

Thanks Rap,

Bear


----------



## africanmeat

Guys i am so jealous   .i wish i could be there. have a great time


----------



## raptor700

Bearcarver said:


> Great Pics Rap!!!
> 
> Good to see you!
> 
> What is that in the water, in the first picture? I thought maybe I was just imagining something there, but you centered the picture on it.
> 
> Am I a Dummy for not knowing?
> 
> Thanks Rap,
> 
> Bear


I'm glad to see you to Bear,

There were some kids diving off the cliff, and I tried to get a pic of them.


----------



## fpnmf

Great pics K-Dog!!

I backpacked a 40 mile section of the Suwanee a few years ago from the Steven Foster State Park west.

On the other side of the river...when we went by the music park was rocking. Word is if ya need something from the store they will pick ya up and take ya back.

Looks like the get together went ok without me.

  Craig


----------



## sunman76

looks like a great time was had...


----------



## raptor700

fpnmf said:


> Great pics K-Dog!!
> 
> I backpacked a 40 mile section of the Suwanee a few years ago from the Steven Foster State Park west.
> 
> On the other side of the river...when we went by the music park was rocking. Word is if ya need something from the store they will pick ya up and take ya back.
> 
> Looks like the get together went ok without me.
> 
> Craig


It would have been a lot better with you there neighbor


----------



## boykjo

welcome back rap....... Looks like a great time was had.......................... I'm all exited about the SELA gathering......Cant wait.... Hope to see you there.....

Joe


----------



## mballi3011

Welcome back there Raptor. I have been gone for a while myself. But have fun at your cook off and I can't wait for more pictures


----------



## alelover

Welcome back Rap. Great pics.


----------



## SmokinAl

Great photo's Rap!

Your ribs looked like 1st place ribs to me.

Looks like there were some great looking smokers up there.

Glad to have you back with us!


----------



## raptor700

thanks everyone, I miss chatin' with all my buddies.

I'm trying to line up a new puter, but I'll try to pop in when I can.


----------

